# Texas hog hunt



## RiverLogger (Apr 13, 2015)

Went to Ranger Texas to visit my aunt and had some rodeo cowboys show me a good time and get me into my first hog. I'm the guy on the far left.


----------



## Plowboy83 (Mar 27, 2016)

Here some pics of some california hogs. Looks like you had a good time


----------



## srb08 (Mar 28, 2016)

Those are some nice Hogs!


----------



## amberg (Mar 28, 2016)

I see a lot of sausage there. Glad we don't have those pests here, at least so far.


----------



## Plowboy83 (Mar 28, 2016)

amberg said:


> I see a lot of sausage there. Glad we don't have those pests here, at least so far.


I hope they don't head your way all there good for is tearing .... Up


----------



## amberg (Mar 29, 2016)

I know, We used to put hog rings in ours, and seemed to make their snouts act more like a mold board plow. Our hog lot was 2 1/5 acres and they could root it up better than any plow.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 31, 2016)

Gnarly looking critters for sure.

Glad we don't have them here.



Take care.


----------



## Plowboy83 (Apr 7, 2016)

A wild boar me and my buddy roped off of horses the other day when we were up at the cattle ranch we're guess around 175 lbs got a another little boar about 25 lbs going to have his mom make tomales out of the bigger one


----------



## rarefish383 (May 4, 2016)

Here's one from SC, 250 Savage behind the ear. He went 220 on the scale, Joe.


----------



## svk (Jul 24, 2016)

Great pictures fellows!

Only done it once, but I love hog hunting! And that wild pork is so much better than store bought crap!


----------

